# Dust mask by Vinces Wood n Wonders



## woodman44 (Jan 13, 2011)

Has anyone used Vinces new dust mask? Recently received an email offering 2 models of a simple fiber type dust mask. One has carbon protection, 3 pack for $ 9.99 plus shipping. The other is the same without the carbon protection, 4 pack for the same price.

Vince claims that it is very comfortable and does not fog.

Thanks,
Ken


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

I wouldn't use any carbon for day to day sanding or other dusty processes, of course.


----------

